# Info on Cobalt Poison w/ Skull & Stars



## spunsugaree (Jul 20, 2006)

* I was up @ Brimfield last weekend and came across a vendor selling a small cobalt poison with a skull and crossbones with 2 stars on it marked POISON. The bottle was in pretty bad shape with a large crack running the entire backside, despite the condition the vendor still wanted $30. He said it was extremely rare and that $30 was a good deal even with the crack. *

* I turned it down but I really fell in love with it and would like to find one for myself. I'm new to the realm of poisons but have fallen in love with them (i'm a sucker for a cobalt and skulls!). How common are these bottles? Any chance I might run across one in a dump here in CT or should I just try my luck finding one on Ebay? Also, anyone out there potentially interested in parting with any poisons. Hope to hear from you!!*


----------



## annie44 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am sure that you will get a lot of good information from some of the poison bottle collectors on this forum - I think that the cobalt skull bottles are usually in pretty high demand and $$$.

 I have some poisons that I'm willing to part with - nothing rare or really valuable, but a nice assortment of colors, sizes, etc.  If you're interested let me know and I'll email you some pics.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 20, 2006)

Here is one that Jim has on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Extremely-Rare-Unlisted-Skull-Crossbones-Poison-Bottle_W0QQitemZ170007507562QQihZ007QQcategoryZ897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Here is a cobalt quilted that Dirtflicker has on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-DUG-TRIANGULAR-COBALT-BLUE-POISON-EARLY-1900s-NR_W0QQitemZ270009446325QQihZ017QQcategoryZ897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Kate, First of all, I completely forgot to send your stopper [&:] I'm sending out some bottles tomorrow, so it will be in the mail. Sorry about that!

  I have the same skull and stars poison that the vendor had. With a crack like that, I would say $15-20. They go for about $150-200 in mint. That style of bottle is scarce, but not rare. There are some cobalt skull and bones poisons that go for $40-60 in nice condition. Some are a lot more, but there are a few nice affordable ones out there. The one I have on eBay is one of only three of its type confirmed to exist. It is an extremely rare bottle and very little is known about it. I will only sell it if the (very) high reserve price is met. 

  Warren, Thanks for the link! Your White House bottle will be in the mail tomorrow as well, Priority Mail so you will have it soon. I meant to get it out Monday but didn't get a chance to. Thanks again! Jim


----------



## spunsugaree (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys! Jim- No problem you haven't sent out the stopper, I've been all over the place lately and it hasn't even crossed my mind. Thanks for remembering though! I'm so jealous of you for finding these beautiful poisons, the only time I find them is in fragments []! I'll keep digging though and hoping to hit the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Jim, no prob.[]


----------



## melikapoisons (Aug 30, 2010)

Jim the one I have has sharp and dome on the bottom of it and it is in pristine shape is it worth much


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 31, 2010)

Your diggin up some old threads here....
 I'm guessing on the bottle here as there are only a few that have the Skull and 2 stars...and 2 of them are Cobalt.

 KC-4








 KU-19






 The other one that fits this description is a KO-1, but it's only in amber.

 The KC-4 is worth about $125.  The KU-19 is about $175.  Now these are historical highs.  With the economy the way it is, they are about 60% of that.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow I just dug one of the KC-4 bottles today.


----------



## madman (Sep 5, 2010)

ooooo ahh ahh ah nice find bro!


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats Morbious!  They are a sweet, little bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

It is kinda cute. LOL!


----------

